# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Доступ в закрытый раздел

## Mia

А кто даёт доступ в закрытый раздел форума? Модераторы тут есть, ауу? Я уже больше недели на форуме, сообщений больше 10... не шалю, никого не трогаю, починяю примус... ничего так и не появилось  :Confused:

----------


## Gonzo

+1, Mia. Форум разводилово какое то, будто золотой грааль там прячут или мудрость вековую..

----------


## NEET

Если хочешь, чтобы все было точно - иди в аптеку! А тут *многозначительно* суицид-форум!.. Жди, и будет тебе щастье.))

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Я тоже хочу в закрытый раздел.
И вроде же подхожу по всем параметрам.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

что за закрытый раздел???

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> что за закрытый раздел???


 Раздел о способах суицида. http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=1824

----------


## Gonzo

* Hvis Lyset Tar Oss      что за закрытый раздел???*
Человек с 2007года на форуме и не вкурсе? А этот раздел вообще существует, кто нибудь  был там? Аж интересно, так скзать..

----------


## Aleks

> А этот раздел вообще существует, кто нибудь  был там?


 Конечно существует! Только не на этом форуме.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Faster

Модераторы - Админы, действительно просветите хотябы в этой теме, есть на форуме раздел закрытый о способах су? Может хватит уже издеваться?? Я лично писал искренне в этом форуме и вдумчево, с уважением как к пользователям форума, так и к админам, хотя и приследовал цель набрать нужное количество постов. Но я же не стал флудить, я проявил уважение, уважайте и Вы нас пожалуйста!

----------


## Gonzo

*Aleks* огромный респект за ссылку!!! Я как то гуглил непонятно - пропустил сей прекрасный ресурс, спасиб чувак за отзывчивость=)))))))))))

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> * Hvis Lyset Tar Oss      что за закрытый раздел???*
> Человек с 2007года на форуме и не вкурсе? А этот раздел вообще существует, кто нибудь  был там? Аж интересно, так скзать..


 дело в том, что у меня он всегда был открыт

----------


## Aleks

*Gonzo*, на здоровье :Smile:

----------


## Mia

А вот не навешают ли теперь кой-кому за рекламу постороннего ресурса?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> А вот не навешают ли теперь кой-кому за рекламу постороннего ресурса?


 Так он же не посторонний. Он по теме. 
Я вообще считаю, что мы должны держаться вместе. К тому же, некоторые регистрируются и пишут сразу на нескольких форумах.
Хотя лично мне здесь нравится больше.

----------


## огрызок тепла

сдался вам этот закрытый раздел. нет там ничего толкового

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> сдался вам этот закрытый раздел. нет там ничего толкового


 ну мне интересно.
а что, там всё так плохо?

----------


## огрызок тепла

там никак. точнее скажу так. там нет реальных способов.   потому что нет  ни одного 100% способа. я уж не говорю о том, чтоб быстро и не больно.

----------


## Aleks

> А вот не навешают ли теперь кой-кому за рекламу постороннего ресурса?


 А кто-то нарушил правила форума? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## riogo

доступ даёт скрипт, в котором заданны определённые параметры, скрипт поправить может только грей

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> доступ даёт скрипт, в котором заданны определённые параметры, скрипт поправить может только грей


 А можно ему как-нибудь сообщить, что скрипт не работает? 
Я в личку написала несколько дней назад, но он до сих пор не отозвался...

----------


## огрызок тепла

его и в аське  давно нет вроде бы...

----------


## Freezer2007

Форум ещё даже живой, удивлён.
Тем что способы закрыли, тоже.

Если форум пашет то хоть иногда Грей да заходит...
ждите.

----------

